# MARSOC Marines Awarded Navy Cross, Silver Stars



## DasBoot (Dec 4, 2012)

Well done by all involved! It's amazing what these guys are doing over there.
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...rces-honored-medals-rare-public-ceremony.html 


> Navy Secretary Ray Mabus on Monday honored four members of a Marine special operations team in a rare public ceremony for the covert forces.
> In a ceremony at Camp Pendleton, California, Mabus awarded Marine Sergeant William Soutra Jr. the Navy Cross, the Navy's highest honor and the military's second highest honor, for tending to the wounded while guiding the platoon to safety during an attack in Afghanistan's Helmand Province in July 2010 that spanned over two days.
> Three others on his team, including a Navy corpsman, were given Silver Stars.


----------



## Andy (Dec 4, 2012)

Semper Fi!


----------



## Grunt Corps (Dec 5, 2012)

Fuck yeah brotha!  Congrats and thank you!


----------



## DA SWO (Dec 5, 2012)

One correction; they were not "given" Silver Stars.  They either "received" the award or earned them, those are not "given".


----------



## is friday (Dec 15, 2012)

I went to A&S with Soutra! He's a stud.


----------



## 8654Maine (Dec 15, 2012)

Jesus, about time.

BZ to all.

Yet, I am ambivalent about all this face-time these folks are getting, in terms of OPSEC.  

That looks like AC seated in the back of that last photo w/ the seated Marines.


----------



## Teufel (Dec 15, 2012)

8654Maine said:


> Jesus, about time.
> 
> BZ to all.
> 
> ...


 
Yeah that's Andy all right.


----------



## 8654Maine (Dec 15, 2012)

Teufel said:


> Yeah that's Andy all right.


 
Never met him, but heard some good things about him from mutual folks.


----------



## Teufel (Dec 15, 2012)

8654Maine said:


> Never met him, but heard some good things about him from mutual folks.


Funny you say that, I've never met him either.  He was in my online Command and Staff PME course for a year and I knew him through guys in the community.  He spent a lot of the time on the east coast while I was on the left coast before he went to 1st MSOB.  Great guy though from what I've heard.


----------



## JohnnyBoyUSMC (Dec 15, 2012)

Semper Yut Yut!


----------

